# Red Copper x Koi HMPK Spawn [Eros x Aphrodite]



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

This spawn log is for my hmpk pair, Aphrodite (F) and Eros (M). The fry are 5 weeks old as of today, and I decided to make a spawn log to celebrate the beauty of these little ones! If anyone is interested in more detailed information about this spawn let me know and I’d be happy to share (I’ve kept detailed notes, lol)!

I used a father-in method for this spawn, so he remained with the fry until 7 days after they hatched. He was fed on the day the fry became free swimming, and then twice every day after that. Here are some significant dates for this spawn:

8/30 - Spawning occurred (after only 4 hours of releasing the female!)
9/1 - Eggs hatched
9/2 - Fry became free swimming
9/8 - Eros was removed
9/12-9/13 - all fins (except for ventrals) became visible (ventrals developed, just not at this stage).
9/17-9/18 - Iridescence started showing
9/24 - Swim bladders forming
10/2 - Some red and black showing, most fry are about 0.5” in size

And some pictures!

Eros (copper hmpk):

















Aphrodite (koi hmpk):
















“Showing off” and spawning:
















Fry (not sure why the pictures are out of order, but hopefully you guys get the point haha):

































A special thanks to @FairyFishTales for all of the information about raising fry!

Thanks for looking! 😀


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Wow!! Keep me posted! This is very interesting


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Love the color on that male!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Me too!
And congratulations on your spawn!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> Wow!! Keep me posted! This is very interesting


Thanks! I’ll be sure to post updates, I’m pretty excited about these guys 😃




sparkyjoe said:


> Love the color on that male!


Thank you! He’s definitely one of the more beautiful fish I’ve owned… I really love his color and his form!




Feanor said:


> Me too!
> And congratulations on your spawn!


Thank you! I’m really excited about this spawn, I’m looking forward to seeing how the babies look as adults!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow your fish are gorgeous, and the fry have shuch a beautiful color!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Wow your fish are gorgeous, and the fry have shuch a beautiful color!


Thank you! I’m really excited about this spawn, I’m hoping some of the fry will have marble patterns with the iridescence, but if not I won’t be upset haha. Thanks for looking 😁


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Do you know the male‘s genetic background/parents?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Feanor said:


> Do you know the male‘s genetic background/parents?


I actually don’t, but some of his siblings were also for sale when I got him. They looked identical in terms of color, there were just slight variations in form (one had longer ventrals, another didn’t have as nice of a dorsal, etc.). Eros was the nicest, strongest looking one (imo) so that’s why I chose him. I’d assume, since all of the siblings I saw were the same in terms of color, that he came from a copper or maybe even metallic line. But I can’t be sure. I mostly chose him for his form if I’m being honest haha (and he turned out to be a pretty awesome dad, too)!


----------



## helen johnson (7 mo ago)

so beautiful 



Kodi nox​


----------



## CarnationtheBetta (8 mo ago)

Are you going to sell them? (the fry)


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

helen johnson said:


> so beautiful


Thank you so much! I love these guys 🥰




CarnationtheBetta said:


> Are you going to sell them? (the fry)


Yes, I’m guessing there are about 100 fry right now and as much as I’d like to keep them all, that’s simply not plausible haha. I plan on selling them online and maybe to some local fish stores once they reach maturity. I haven’t decided what I’ll charge for them yet though, it’ll probably depend on form and colors of the individual fish.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Some pictures from today! On some of the babies, there is some red showing on their fins. Others have black coming in on their anal fins too. I’m so excited to watch them get/change color, they seem to change and grow more every day! The last pic shows a baby with some of the red on its fins (even though it’s not the clearest picture). Sorry about the water spots in the photos, I took these after doing the daily 70% WC and it got a little messy lol. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Wow, they are so lovely!!!!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

So sweet!

I‘ve read that Copper x (Red) Cambodian might produce fish like the father of your spawn is.

However, I think Coppers can have such diverse genetic backgrounds, that it will be difficult to predict.

Maybe @indjo can tell us more☺?!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Rose of sharon said:


> Wow, they are so lovely!!!!


Thank you so much! I’m really excited to see how they change as they reach adulthood. I love them so much! 😊


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Feanor said:


> So sweet!
> 
> I‘ve read that Copper x (Red) Cambodian might produce fish like the father of your spawn is.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I’m not entirely sure what the male would be characterized as in terms of color. I made a post a while back asking if anyone knew what color he is and was informed he’s likely a copper. He does have a copper/metallic look to him (and thats what I presumed him to be when I originally got him) but usually the metallic and copper colors are blues and silvers, not red. It’s very likely his genetics aren’t from a pure line. I mostly chose him for his form, as I really liked his fin balance and body shape. I’ll be interested to see if his coloration will be predominantly passed onto the fry, or they’ll show more of Aphrodite’s koi/marble genes (although I know koi is recessive and may not be inherited because the father isn’t a koi). Genetics are very interesting to me haha. Thanks for reading!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

To my knowledge the male's color is influenced by marble genes - whether he is from a marble line or has marble ancestry. Years of breeding coppers, crossing to red and cambodian, naver gave me that color. But recently copper line x marble produce some "red coppers" - not as fully colored as him, but shows red backeground.

The female is marble - unpredictabie. Common regular color should range between turquoise, steel blue, royal, and copper - probably with red fins. But with marble genes, color and pattern could be anything - from red koi, multi colored koi, black/dark koi, etc. Since male is solid colored, most should have more solid patterns (not spots like koi).

*** All coppers are metallic line colors. However, red and royal blue cannot (usually) show the metallic trait (shiny). Your male is, to my knowledge, a rare red metallic combo.

Congrats on your successful spawn.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

indjo said:


> To my knowledge the male's color is influenced by marble genes - whether he is from a marble line or has marble ancestry. Years of breeding coppers, crossing to red and cambodian, naver gave me that color. But recently copper line x marble produce some "red coppers" - not as fully colored as him, but shows red backeground.
> 
> The female is marble - unpredictabie. Common regular color should range between turquoise, steel blue, royal, and copper - probably with red fins. But with marble genes, color and pattern could be anything - from red koi, multi colored koi, black/dark koi, etc. Since male is solid colored, most should have more solid patterns (not spots like koi).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the response and all of that information! That’s exciting to hear that his color is unique and on the rarer side. Im going to be really interested to see what color combinations I get in the fry, especially because it sounds like there could be a wide range. While I’m hoping for some marble fry, I’m not going to be disappointed if there aren’t any in this generation. I’m not too knowledgeable when it comes to the genetics of bettas, but I find it very interesting! I would’ve never guessed he had marble influence in his genetics, but it makes sense that the red had to be introduced into the copper genetics somehow. 

Thank you again for the reply!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Not the clearest picture, but I wanted to post this so you guys had an idea of how many fry there are from this spawn. Mind you, both Aphrodite and Eros were first time parents! (The fry are on the floor of the tank because I just fed them and they’re picking up fallen pieces off of the bottom haha). Thanks for reading!


----------



## locoBetta (5 mo ago)

Very nice, I'm definitely interested in seeing how this turns out.
I have a male like yours, I call him scarface because I thought of the red blotch on the head was a scar, but looking are Eros, apparently it's not a scar. Mine was mislabeled as dragons scale at petco, but they seem to be called red gold or rose gold. I've recently breed mine to two females that are maybe partially metallic, a partial mask bi-color and partial masked cambodian(idk?partial dragon?).

As for genetic, below is from 2007, it's long fin, so maybe other breeders recreated it or these hmpk could be descendants:








More:


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

locoBetta said:


> Very nice, I'm definitely interested in seeing how this turns out.
> I have a male like yours, I call him scarface because I thought of the red blotch on the head was a scar, but looking are Eros, apparently it's not a scar. Mine was mislabeled as dragons scale at petco, but they seem to be called red gold or rose gold. I've recently breed mine to two females that are maybe partially metallic, a partial mask bi-color and partial masked cambodian(idk?partial dragon?).
> 
> As for genetic, below is from 2007, it's long fin, so maybe other breeders recreated it or these hmpk could be descendants:
> ...


That’s really interesting! That fish looks just like Eros, there’s just slight differences in the concentration of red in the body. I’ve never really been able to see fish that look like him before, so that’s really neat.

Do you have a spawn log for your fish? I’d be really interested to see how the fry turn out!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

The babies are 6 weeks old today! Majority are around 0.75”, some are a little bigger and some are a little smaller. They’ve started eating the whole frozen brine shrimp that I give to my adults, I think that’s really going to help speed up their growth. Thanks for reading!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

I know I already made a post today, but my sister and I just spent the last 2.5 hours moving the fry to a bigger tank and I really wanted to share this. We counted the fry individually and came up with a grand total of 462 babies. That is a number far beyond comprehension for me… I’m obviously not very good at estimating because I guessed there were around 100 haha. I feel so blessed to have all of these babies survive so far and be so healthy. This is my biggest spawn by far; in all of my others I’ve gotten very few to survive this long. Although this is a LOT of babies, I hope I’m able to raise all of them to adulthood. I’m already planning out a jarring system for them along with divided tanks in case I can’t fit enough individual containers in the bookshelf space I’m looking to use. I’m really putting my heart and soul into these guys. I hope that the bigger tank helps them continue to grow and turn into beautiful adults. And I’m forever grateful for the help of my sister— I can’t even imagine how long it would have taken without her. Overall, I’m just feeling very happy about this spawn and wanted to share. Thanks for reading! 😌


----------



## locoBetta (5 mo ago)

Goldmoon said:


> That’s really interesting! That fish looks just like Eros, there’s just slight differences in the concentration of red in the body. I’ve never really been able to see fish that look like him before, so that’s really neat.
> 
> Do you have a spawn log for your fish? I’d be really interested to see how the fry turn out!


I don't have a grow log, but I'll probably make a thread of the results. My male has a slight spade tail and unfortunately looks over inbred with a hunchback. So far the frys are still tiny, all the cambodian fry are light colored and some looks shinier than others, I'm expecting some metallic reds (probably not like the male tho) and cambos. The blue/red bi-color (definitely mix background ) fry are 3/4 light color and 1/4 dark.

Whoa, over 462 fry!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

locoBetta said:


> I don't have a grow log, but I'll probably make a thread of the results. My male has a slight spade tail and unfortunately looks over inbred with a hunchback. So far the frys are still tiny, all the cambodian fry are light colored and some looks shinier than others, I'm expecting some metallic reds (probably not like the male tho) and cambos. The blue/red bi-color (definitely mix background ) fry are 3/4 light color and 1/4 dark.
> 
> Whoa, over 462 fry!


That sounds like a really interesting mix of colors, I’d definitely be interested to see the results if/when you decide to post them! I’m hoping to see similar results in my fry, plus some marbles because of the female’s koi genes.
Yeah, 462 is quite the batch haha. I’m going through $10-$20 worth of food almost every week (not to mention hours each day dedicated to water changes, observation, etc.), which is pretty significant compared to other spawns I’ve had. It’s all worth it though because I get to see these guys grow up and that’s the best part of breeding imo. I’d do anything for these guys haha… I went off on a bit of a tangent there, but you get the point… sorry about that 🤣


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

I lost 3 fry in a siphoning incident during a water change today, I feel terrible… SIP little ones <3


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Goldmoon said:


> I lost 3 fry in a siphoning incident during a water change today, I feel terrible… SIP little ones <3


Sorry for your losses....


----------



## prickscolding (3 mo ago)

So lovely


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Sorry for your losses....


Thank you. They will be missed and I feel terrible about it, as their deaths could have been prevented. I guess it is a learning experience though, as I won’t be making that mistake ever again.



prickscolding said:


> So lovely


Thank you so much!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Today I started setting up my jarring system for these guys. Since I’ve never had a spawn this large before, I needed to come up with something much more intense than I’ve ever used in the past (which has mostly been divided tanks). I went out today and got 10 deli cups from my local grocery store. I wanted to start with a small amount to see how this system would work, and if the size of the container would be good for the fish. In hindsight I think I’m going to need smaller jars, possibly with recirculating water to avoid it fouling quickly. While it would be ideal for each baby to have a container this size, it simply wouldn’t be possible for me to have 400+ of these set up and heated.

Here are the containers I got:








I set up a bin with a heater and thermometer and put the cups inside so that they could all be heated together:








Then, I chose 10 of the biggest fry that have started flaring and “squaring off” with some of their siblings, scooped them up and acclimated them using pet store cups:








And finally, I added the babies into their new “homes”! I’m guessing the containers are about 1/4 gallon:








Aaaaaand… some pictures of babies still in the grow out tank:
















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Oh my goodness, they are so stinkin' cute!!!! That 2nd to last pic is ADORABLE!!!!! 💕


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Rose of sharon said:


> Oh my goodness, they are so stinkin' cute!!!! That 2nd to last pic is ADORABLE!!!!! 💕


Thank you so much! I’ve been trying to improve my photography skills and that baby happened to turn just as I took the picture!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Well, I just ordered 250 deli containers that are 32oz each (probably very similar to the ones I got from the grocery store). Although it probably would’ve made more sense to go with the 16oz size, I couldn’t bring myself to keep them in containers that small. I think I’m going to try getting a storage bin meant for going under a bed so that I can fit a bunch of containers in it. It’ll be a similar setup to the bin and containers I already set up, only it’ll fit a lot more babies. If I need to order more containers I will, but I figured 250 would be a good starting amount.

Aggression is starting to show in these little guys, even though they’re still small (around 1”). I don’t want any of their fins to get damaged and have the potential to not heal properly as an adult, so I plan on separating out the biggest ones a bit prematurely (unless someone wants to convince me otherwise lol). Like I mentioned before, this is by far the biggest spawn I’ve ever had and jarring fish is new to me (I’ve always just used divided tanks). If anyone has any tips for jarring fry from huge spawns like this, I’d be grateful for any suggestions! 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

It’s the babies’ 7 week old birthday today! Here is one of the fish I jarred, their colors are coming in really nicely! While most of this spawn looks like it’s going to be irid and red bicolors, there are a couple of fry that appear to be marbling. Also, the fin balance on them (even though they’re not even 2 months old yet) is starting to look promising! It’s really neat, because I’m also starting to be able to see ray branching on the bigger fry, and it’s looking pretty even so far.

The jars I ordered should be here tomorrow so hopefully I’ll be able to separate out a couple more of the bigger fry. I also got one of those plastic pools meant for dogs to splash around in, which I’ll be heating and putting the containers into. That way, they’re all kept at a good temperature and I won’t have to buy a ton of extra heaters and storage bins.

(Excuse these photos, I just took them on my phone instead of using my camera so the quality isn’t as good. You can see the ray branching better in the second photo, but the first one shows the color better). 
















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

I got a bunch of jars set up today! I’ll be adding a heater and water pump tomorrow and then I’ll start putting some of the babies in. I think there are about 60 containers here… it won’t be enough for all the babies but it’s definitely a good start!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Just a couple of pictures from today, the jarred fish are starting to develop nicely and the ones in the grow out are still doing really well! I’m starting to see some really interesting color variations, I’m looking forward to seeing how these develop as the fry get older. 

Pictures from the grow out:


















I finally got the camera to focus on just the tail, you can see the ray branching really well in this one:








And finally, two of the jarred babies! Photography of these guys is going to be tough because they’re in round jars, but I found that it’s a lot easier to take pictures while I’m changing their water because there’s not as much water in the jar for them to move around in. (If they look a little stressed in the pictures it’s because I’m changing their water haha).

I really like the lighter colored one, it looks like there is a black rim around all of the fins which is beautiful imo. I also love the vibrant colors of the red and blue one, I’m almost certain that he’s a male because he blew a mini bubble nest, has longer ventrals, and has a tiny “beard” behind the gill plates starting to come in. It’s so exciting to start seeing the color differences like this becoming more obvious! 

















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Just saw this thread! 

I can't believe you've got roughly 460, that's so many!! 
They're absolutely precious though, and I look forward to future updates!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Just saw this thread!
> 
> I can't believe you've got roughly 460, that's so many!!
> They're absolutely precious though, and I look forward to future updates!!


Thank you so much! It’s like a full time job taking care of these guys, but it’s definitely worth it 😃


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

The babies are 2 months and 2 days old today! I’ll try to get some pictures to upload a bit later, but I wanted to mention that I’m starting to notice thick iridescent (and possibly an indication of some dragon scaling?) on some of the bigger fry. Their color differences are becoming more pronounced as they get older, and I’m seeing a lot of blue/reds. Also, even though they’re still pretty young, I can already tell their fin balance is going to be AMAZING! I really wanted to focus on getting well balanced fins in this generation, so I’m very excited about that. Interestingly, some of their dorsals look really broad, possibly the influence of a DT gene hidden in one of their parents? Or maybe the dorsals are just growing in early and they’ll be normal sized once the fry become adults? Who knows, but I’m looking forward to see how it develops. 

I also got an apple snail for the grow out because algae has become an issue. Even with daily 50-60% water changes and scrubbing down the glass, I can’t seem to keep the stuff away…

Pictures will be soon to come, thanks for reading!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

The baby's look so bright and colorful wish you best of luck


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

The pictures, as promised! They’re about 1” long, some are still on the smaller side and some are a little larger. You can see the vibrance of their colors is really starting to show.

Grow out:
































The biggest of the jarred babies:









The jarred baby with the butterfly pattern (don’t mind the poop, lol):








Thanks for reading!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

I love the blue one


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Your pics are absolutely wonderful!!! Those betta babies are just awesome!!! ❤


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> I love the blue one


Thank you! He’s the biggest one out of all of them, and he’s developing quite the personality haha


Rose of sharon said:


> Your pics are absolutely wonderful!!! Those betta babies are just awesome!!! ❤


Thank you so much! I’ve really been enjoying the process of raising them, it’s been an awesome experience so far


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

There are so many. I'm not gonna breed bettas just yet but I am eventually.
The blue one already looks like an adult. I can see all the little ones colors coming out.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> There are so many. I'm not gonna breed bettas just yet but I am eventually.
> The blue one already looks like an adult. I can see all the little ones colors coming out.


It’s definitely a fun experience, but also very time consuming. The best part is watching them grow… it’s amazing how much they can change, even on a daily basis!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Look who built a little bubble nest… we have our first official male! 😄


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

He's so cute my only problem with breeding fish is where all the baby's are going to go


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> He's so cute my only problem with breeding fish is where all the baby's are going to go


Finding homes for the babies is definitely one of the more difficult parts of breeding… especially if you end up with hundreds of fry. I plan on giving the more “pet quality” fry to local fish stores, and then the higher quality ones I’ll offer for sale online. I also plan on giving a couple babies to family and friends, but that will only account for about 5 of the fry haha. If you do decide to breed, be sure to start a spawn log, I’d be interested to see what you come up with!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Looks like this is officially male #2!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Some of the babies are starting to show some really interesting marble patterns. While most look like they’re going to be blue and red color combos, I noticed 2 cellophane based marbles and a couple that have a really pale blue base as well. Even some of the blue and red babies have color patterns that I haven’t necessarily seen before. Some of them have a thick iridescent layer already forming, while others don’t look like they’ll have much iridescence at all. The uniqueness and diversity of this spawn is just amazing, and it only gets better as they get older.

I’ll post some pictures later, but I just wanted to put up this little update now. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Here’s a couple of photos just taken from my phone, I’ll try to get some better ones from my good camera later.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Here are some more pictures to better show the difference in colors and patterns they’re developing.

The biggest fry, an irid and red marble who has HUGE ventrals, lol:

















My favorite baby (yes, I pick favorites haha):

















This one looks like it might have some dragon scaling coming in:









A little marble that has sort of a grizzle pattern (I’m pretty sure this one is a female):

















The one and only cellophane (who is impossible to take pictures of):









Some others from the growout:
















Thanks for reading 😊


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I love them all! Your ''favorite'' is just so amazing, from the ones I've seen it has to be my fav, too🥰


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> I love them all! Your ''favorite'' is just so amazing, from the ones I've seen it has to be my fav, too🥰


Thank you so much! I have to try and find a way to get some better pictures of the fry, the lighting I’m working with isn’t doing them justice, lol. That fish in particular is so beautiful and has a great personality. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

How old are they now


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> How old are they now


9 weeks and 3 days!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

That's older than my girl


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

That really is a great pic of your favorite! I love pics like that, where they are looking directily at you, and with that cute little mouth!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Rose of sharon said:


> That really is a great pic of your favorite! I love pics like that, where they are looking directily at you, and with that cute little mouth!!! So cute!!!


Thank you so much! I got pretty lucky with that picture, it’s one of the only ones that turned out good in terms of lighting, and the little mouth is adorable… it’s one of the reasons I love that baby! Hopefully as I adjust my photography tank lighting I’ll be able to get more pictures like it. I appreciate the reply! ❤


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

You have no idea how much I love these babies. I find myself sitting beside their tank for long periods of time just watching them swim around, almost losing myself in their hypnotic colors and subtle interactions. It’s so calming I often lose myself in the little aquatic world before my eyes. Watching this spawn grow up has been one of my best experiences in all of my years of keeping fish. I am devoted to these guys in every possible way, and it’s one of the most amazing feelings to be able to watch them grow and develop. If you find yourself needing a break from the real world, or just want to watch some cute betta babies swimming around, here is a video (it’s only a couple of minutes long) you can check out:




I hope you find as much peace in watching this as I do 😌. If you guys would be interested in seeing more videos of the babies in the future, let me know! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Now that is what I would call betta therapy! Just add the noise of an air stone or bubbler or filter, and it's all set, lol!!!

And I would love to see as many as you can post!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Is that a zen emoji I don't know it looks like that emoji just got hippnotisted


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Rose of sharon said:


> Now that is what I would call betta therapy! Just add the noise of an air stone or bubbler or filter, and it's all set, lol!!!
> 
> And I would love to see as many as you can post!


I’m so glad to hear you liked it! I actually do have the sound of the air pump going in the background but I turned the sound off for the video because my parakeet was also in the room and his random chirps don’t make it sound so zen haha. I’ll keep it in mind for next time though, I appreciate the reply!




Betta Nerd said:


> Is that a zen emoji I don't know it looks like that emoji just got hippnotisted


I’m not sure what kind of emoji it is, it just looked like a calm one to me haha


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

I spent this morning fixing/changing my photography setup so that I can take better pictures of the jarred individuals. The lighting was the biggest thing I needed to figure out, but I think I did it! I hope you enjoy these photos as much as I do!

The biggest male… his topline is pretty rough but I love his colors. He will likely end up going to a family member as a pet, as his form (in my opinion) isn’t worth passing on to a second generation:

























Some of the other jarred fry:

















































And this female, who has little black spots all over her caudal and anal fin and I can’t figure out if it’s just a really unique pattern or if she’s diseased, lol. If anyone knows either way, please let me know… it looks like her pattern to me, but I can never be sure:








Thanks for reading!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

You've got some absolute stunners!!!

Looks like it's just her colouring to me. It's too symmetrical and I don't know of any disease that causes a spattering of black spots like that. 
I'd get other opinions though just to be safe.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

The lighting really makes their colors pop! Way better than before. They'r soooo beautiful!!!

Agree with Eridanus. Looks like coloring IMO.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> You've got some absolute stunners!!!
> 
> Looks like it's just her colouring to me. It's too symmetrical and I don't know of any disease that causes a spattering of black spots like that.
> I'd get other opinions though just to be safe.


Thank you so much! 😊 I was thinking it was her color too, but I just wanted to be sure. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> The lighting really makes their colors pop! Way better than before. They'r soooo beautiful!!!
> 
> Agree with Eridanus. Looks like coloring IMO.


Thank you so much! It took quite a bit of adjusting but I think this setup is going to work really well for taking photos. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

I’m in love with this spawn…

























































Did I mention Kiki loves them too?! He has always enjoyed watching my fish, but he’s taken a special liking to this spawn…
















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

I love them they're absolutely beautiful


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> I love them they're absolutely beautiful


Thank you so much! I love them too, it’s so amazing watching them grow. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Kiki is beautiful, too! I haven't had a budgie since I was in jr high school. Maybe I need to start that hobby again!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Rose of sharon said:


> Kiki is beautiful, too! I haven't had a budgie since I was in jr high school. Maybe I need to start that hobby again!!


Υes you doooo 🤣 🤣


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Rose of sharon said:


> Kiki is beautiful, too! I haven't had a budgie since I was in jr high school. Maybe I need to start that hobby again!!


Thanks! He’s the best. He loves watching the fish with me too which makes him the perfect pet haha. You should definitely get back into the hobby! I appreciate the reply!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Love this spawn as well! Such an interesting journey to watch.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Wow! Your birdie is so pretty!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> Love this spawn as well! Such an interesting journey to watch.





TropicalFlow3 said:


> Wow! Your birdie is so pretty!!


Thank you so much, it’s definitely fun to watch them grow up. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Something I’ve noticed about the babies is that some seem to have long anal fins. This is a little bit odd considering neither parent had large anal fins, but I’m not too worried about it yet. They still have some time to grow, and it’s possible their anal fin is growing quickly and the other fins will catch up later. Pictures to come soon 😊


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Pictures!

























































Check out this beautiful marble!
























Thanks for reading!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Goldmoon said:


> Pictures!
> View attachment 1048121
> 
> View attachment 1048124
> ...


Such Gorgeous baby’s!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Goldmoon said:


> Something I’ve noticed about the babies is that some seem to have long anal fins. This is a little bit odd considering neither parent had large anal fins, but I’m not too worried about it yet. They still have some time to grow, and it’s possible their annal fin is growing quickly and the other fins will catch up later. Pictures to come soon 😊


Long fin (HM) x PK = will produce long anal fins in all fin lengths. While it's normal on the PKs, but it's something you need to breed out in long fins/HMs. Very few will have balanced fins


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

indjo said:


> Long fin (HM) x PK = will produce long anal fins in all fin lengths. While it's normal on the PKs, but it's something you need to breed out in long fins/HMs. Very few will have balanced fins


Thank you for the reply! As far as I know, both parents are HMPK, unless the female was mislabeled and sold to me as a short fin but is really a long fin? I assumed this would be a HMPK spawn, but if the female is in fact long-finned then that would make sense why the anal fins are looking large on some of the fry. I suppose if the female is long finned, I’ll also expect to see some bigger caudal fins in some of the fry too haha. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry. My bad. I was thinking of another spawn - long x short fin mix


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

indjo said:


> Sorry. My bad. I was thinking of another spawn - long x short fin mix


No worries! I appreciate the reply 😃


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

While getting pictures today I had a little bit of a mishap… I dropped my phone into the photo tank, lol. Luckily it seems okay, I guess I’ll let this be a lesson to be more careful with technology when I’m around water.

Some of the jarred fish:

















































































(I’m going to make a second post below this one with pictures since I’m only able to add 10 attachments to each one)


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Part 2!

I’ve named 2 of the babies…

Allen, the biggest fry who I plan on giving to a family member:
















(A goofy picture of him trying to eat something stuck to the wall of the photo tank… I couldn’t resist posting it 🤣):









And this is Ducky, named because I think he’s a bit of an ugly duckling. I have faith he’ll become a lot more colorful and pretty as he gets older though haha:
















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

They're getting bigger good luck


----------



## ExtraHannah (2 mo ago)

Wow. Such pretty babies, and such a delightful mix of beautiful colors. Thank you so much for letting us follow along!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> They're getting bigger good luck


Thank you!


ExtraHannah said:


> Wow. Such pretty babies, and such a delightful mix of beautiful colors. Thank you so much for letting us follow along!


Thank you so much! It’s really cool to watch them start marbling and changing colors. I appreciate the reply 😊


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

I really like that 9th pic...what wonderful colors on that betta!!! And the goofy pic is just precious!!! 😍


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Rose of sharon said:


> I really like that 9th pic...what wonderful colors on that betta!!! And the goofy pic is just precious!!! 😍


Thank you so much! Their colors are starting to become really vibrant as they get older. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

I realized it’s been a little while since I’ve posted any updates on the growout tank. They’re all doing really well, I tried to take some pictures with my phone but they didn’t turn out so well so I decided to do a short video instead. Hopefully I’ll be able to get some pictures with my good camera soon. The variation is becoming so distinct… I hope you enjoy!
Grow Out Tank, 11/17/22


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Some pictures!


















































































(The next post is a continuation of this one… I couldn’t add more photos here)


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Part 2:

Ducky is looking different already… it’s amazing how quickly they change
















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

In the last picture Ducky looks so inasint


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

I just wanted to quickly highlight this guy, look at those stripes! I’ve never seen coloring like this before (except for on females when they’re in breeding mode), and I wanted to share! Aside from the stripes, this guy has some awesome patterns on his fins too. This is probably the coolest marbling I’ve ever seen on a betta…
































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

He's so pretty


----------



## ExtraHannah (2 mo ago)

What a pretty and unique boy!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> He's so pretty


Thank you so much!


ExtraHannah said:


> What a pretty and unique boy!!


Thanks! He’s probably one of my favorite fish out of this whole spawn. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

At what age did you separate all the baby's


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> At what age did you separate all the baby's


I actually only have 25 separated now, I took them out over the last couple of weeks (they were about 2.5 months old when I started separating them out). The rest of the fry are still in the growout tank because they’re getting along — I usually separate when I see flaring/fin nipping, or if there is a baby who has fin damage from another fish I’ll remove that one too. So far I’ve been pretty lucky and these guys don’t seem to be super aggressive. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Get ready for a photo dump! The babies are getting so big, I can’t believe they’ll be 3 months old on Thursday!

Females:









































Nots sure if this one is a male or female yet, I’m thinking male:









Some males:
































(The next post is a continuation of this one)


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Part 2!

Allen (look at those ventrals!):









Ducky (I love this guy so much, you have no idea lol):

























The one with the striped pattern:

























And a couple more just for good measure:
























Thanks for reading! 😊


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Are you keeping Ducky because Ducky is so cute


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I need Ducky!!!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> Are you keeping Ducky because Ducky is so cute


I think I am going to keep him haha but there’s other fish in this spawn that look very similar and I plan on selling those! I appreciate the reply 🥰


betta4ever! said:


> I need Ducky!!!!


He’s probably going to end up staying with me haha I’ve grown attached to him. There’s other fry that look very similar to him though, and I plan on selling those. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

HAPPY 3 MONTH BIRTHDAY, LITTLE ONES!

I am continually impressed by the beauty of these babies. Every day, they get bigger and more colorful. All of the fish got a big Thanksgiving meal of frozen foods this morning which they really seemed to enjoy. I hope everyone has a great time with family and friends today, Happy Thanksgiving! 🦃


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Ηappy 3 month birthday little ones!!  And happy thanksgiving! Pics of my Ducky please?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Ηappy 3 month birthday little ones!!  And happy thanksgiving! Pics of my Ducky please?


Thanks! I'll get some pictures of Ducky to post soon haha, the ones I posted were just a couple I got during their water changes yesterday. I'll try to get some of him when I'm changing their water today to post. I appreciate the reply! 😃


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Here are some pictures of Ducky! I didn’t think I’d get around to cleaning any jars or taking pictures until later but I got it done pretty quick this morning. These pics were just taken off of a phone, I used a blurred background filter and I think it turned out pretty well!

In the light, don’t his eyes look like they’re sparkling?! He’s absolutely adorable 🥰
















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Ducky is so cute especially the eyes they glimmer


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Αwwww he's precious!!


----------



## ExtraHannah (2 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! The dark lips on Striped boy - they make him even cuter!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> Ducky is so cute especially the eyes they glimmer





betta4ever! said:


> Αwwww he's precious!!





ExtraHannah said:


> Oh my goodness! The dark lips on Striped boy - they make him even cuter!


Thank you guys so much! 😊


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Some pictures! (Post 1/2)


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Post 2/2

Is this a tancho pattern I’m seeing?!

















And, everyone’s favorite, Ducky! He looked really stressed in the photo tank today so I didn’t get too many good pictures of him. He’s starting to marble a little bit, you can see the black tips coming in on his caudal fins and anal fin and some light dragon scaling. 

























Thanks for reading!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Finally an update why are ducky's eyes so inisent and with a slight glimmer


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> Finally an update why are ducky's eyes so inisent and with a slight glimmer


Ducky is just a very cute betta 🥰


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Hello Ducky! 

Heyyy goldmoon, what's your address? I'm DEFFINITELY not asking to come steal Ducky. I'm just curious that's all... I'd NEVER steal Ducky from you (jk)


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Guys! I’m panicking a little. After a huge storm all of last night and into this morning, our power is out. There is no estimated time of when it will be back on. We have a generator, but nobody is going to be home (because of school and work) so we aren’t going to have it running. We just got a notification that there is a team working on restoring power, so hopefully they’re able to get it back on sooner than later. My fingers will be crossed that nothing happens, but I’m really worried for these babies 😢


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, no! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Luckily, everything ended up being okay and there were no casualties. The power was out for about 4 hours, but once I got back home everything was on and heating back up. The temperatures definitely dropped, but the water didn't get below 74F. I feel very fortunate, as a lot could have potentially gone wrong...


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Here’s a short video of the growout tank! I finally scrubbed off some of the algae during their water change today… I’d been putting that off for a while, lol. If you keep an eye out, you’ll see that there’s some “Ducky Juniors” in there. The diversity of these guys is insane, I’m always super excited to watch this tank because a new color/pattern seems to show up every time!






Thanks for reading!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

While cleaning the babies’ jars today, I made some observations that I wanted to share:

1) Their colors are AMAZING. Out of the ~60 bettas I have currently jarred, I’d say 70% are marble or koi patterned — that to me is exciting because I absolutely love koi/marble color patterns. In addition to the jarred babies, I’d say 60-70% of the fry in the growout are showing marbling/koi patterns. The ones that aren’t kois have really vibrant blue colors which is just as beautiful to me. 

2) Their dorsal fins are huge. Think doubletail betta dorsals. This was something I mentioned earlier in this spawn log, but I wanted to mention it again because of how distinct it’s become. Neither of the parents are DT geno (at least to my knowledge), so this is really interesting to see. There are no scrawny/ underdeveloped dorsals that I’ve come across in this whole spawn. Since getting a well-formed dorsal was one of my goals for this spawn, this is awesome to see.

3) They all have perfect betta temperaments. They’re all so active and outgoing; there’s not a single fish that is sluggish/lazy. They all flare at each other and the mirror, including some of the females!

4) They’re growing into their anal fins. While the anal fins are still pretty big on some of the males, it’s not nearly as pronounced as before. I’m not sure where the “long anal fin gene” came from, because neither parent has abnormally large anals. This is also something I mentioned earlier, but wanted to give an update on. The exciting thing is, even though the anal fins are long, they all have really nice slopes and trapezoid shapes to them.

My goal was ultimately to “build the house before I paint it” (breed for form before color), but it appears I’ve managed to achieve good form AND color in this first generation — you have no idea how excited this makes me!

Thanks for reading! 😊


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Sorry it’s been so long since I’ve posted pictures, hopefully this will make up for it!

There are two that appear to have a tancho pattern, but I’m not too familiar with what actually defines a tancho so I could be wrong about that.
#1:

















#2:

























Here’s some pictures of Ducky! He’s the most docile one in this whole spawn, even more so than some of the females! Also, he un-marbled, lol. 

















Here’s some other females:
























(Post 1/2)


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

(Post 2/2)

Some Marble/Koi males:

















































Some irids:
































Thanks for reading!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

So beautiful!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you so much! Their colors are starting to become more beautiful every day. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

I was thinking about this as I was cleaning jars today, and I wanted to put it on here in case anyone might find it helpful.

Eros and Aphrodite were first-time parents for this spawn. After some researching and decision-making on my part, I decided to use a father-in method for this spawn. After the fry became free swimming (~3 days old), I left Eros in the tank instead of removing him. He stayed with the babies until day 10, 1 week after the fry were free swimming. I probably could have left him in for longer, but I decided not to take my chances. I fed him during this time in hopes he didn’t gobble down all the fry, but even if he ate some, he hardly made a dent in the population.

I used this method in hopes of him “weeding out” the fry he suspected had deformities or other issues. It was my first time trying something like this, and while I can say it’s definitely risky if you don’t know your male (I didn’t, but wanted to try anyways), I have not had to cull a single fry. On top of that, I’ve only lost a handful of babies, and a couple of those were due to my own negligence during a water change one day (which I still feel terrible about 😢).

I don’t know if Eros ate any of the weaker fry while he was in the tank with them. All I know is that these babies are strong and healthy. They’ve tolerated temperature swings during power outages, daily 80% water changes, and more. Honestly, I think it would be naive to say none of this had to do with the fact that Eros was left with them for a while.

In spawns I’ve had in the past (where I removed the father after the fry were free swimming), the male became noticeably depressed, lethargic, and in some cases even died. I always condition my breeder fish for at least 2 weeks and make sure they’re able to physically handle breeding, but it didn’t seem to make a difference with those fathers. This was not nearly the case with Eros. After I removed him, his behavior didn’t change at all. He’s been his happy, normal self since spawning. Whether or not this was because he got to stay with his fry longer, I can’t say for sure. Maybe his personality was just better equipped for breeding than males I’ve had in the past, who knows? But I think it’s at least worth mentioning.

Now, I can’t say any of this is for sure because I simply don’t know (and frankly, I’m not sure there even _is_ a way of knowing). I _do_ know, however, that I have ~450 babies that are all healthy and beautiful. On top of all of this, both were first time parents; I didn’t expect to get nearly this many fry (though I knew it was possible), and they made perfect babies.

So anyways, I’m like, SUPER in love with these guys if you couldn’t tell, lol. I just wanted to share this in case anyone was thinking of breeding and using the father-in method.

If anyone has had experiences or read things about this and would like to add to or comment on what I’ve said, please feel free! I’d love to hear some different perspectives and/or opinions!

Thanks for reading 😁


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Eros sounds like a good Father hope he didn't eat to many babies if he did but 10 days I've heard of bettas not being able to take 2 parenting


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

This entire log has been so educational, @Goldmoon! And the spawn are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> Eros sounds like a good Father hope he didn't eat to many babies if he did but 10 days I've heard of bettas not being able to take 2 parenting


He was definitely a good father!



Rose of sharon said:


> This entire log has been so educational, @Goldmoon! And the spawn are just gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much, I really appreciate that! I’m glad you’ve been enjoying it 😊


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

We are expecting a huge storm this weekend, and over the last hour we have already started to get lots of wind and snow. They’re predicting 5-6 feet of snow in our area, and I wouldn’t be surprised if we lost power during this time. I’m going to try my best to prepare for this, because the fish will likely lose their heater at some point over the course of this storm. We do have a generator, but won’t be able to keep it on all day if the power goes out. The weather has not been great for fish-keeping hobbyists in my area this year with all of the snow and storms we’ve been getting haha.

I hope everyone stays safe in this weather, and I hope you have a great holiday season with the people you love! I may try to upload some pictures of babies over the course of this weekend/week, but we’ll have to see how everything goes with the storm and if we lose power. Happy holidays! ❄🎄


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Luckily we never lost power today, but the storm has gotten really bad. It is white-out blizzard conditions, and there are travel bans all over. Most stores and schools are closed in my area, so I spent today cleaning fry jars and fish tanks. I currently have 75 jarred fry after jarring about 15 today, and the rest are still getting along well in the growout tank. I’m thinking I’ll be ready to sell some of the bigger ones after the new yearthere’s quite a few reaching adult size.

My fingers will be crossed for the rest of this weekend and the upcoming week, hopefully we don’t lose power.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Alrighty, sorry for all of the posts recently. I’ve been stuck inside because of the blizzard so I’ve been able to get a lot done with my fish haha. I set up a new photo tank and played with the lighting a bit, and I think this looks way better than before. These babies are just so gorgeous…

















































































(Post #1)


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

(Post #2)

Ducky!!

































And after the photo shoot, my sister and I worked on photoshopping some holiday themed stickers onto the photos…these are the cutest things I think I’ve ever seen! ❤
















































I hope everyone has a happy, safe, and healthy holiday season! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

So cute!! They are precious!!!! 💕

You have some great photography skills!!! They all look amazing!!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Rose of sharon said:


> So cute!! They are precious!!!! 💕
> 
> You have some great photography skills!!! They all look amazing!!!


Thank you so much, I really appreciate that! I’ve been working hard on my photography skills recently, and it’s great to see it’s paying off ♥


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

A quick update for everyone! My sister got me a Fluval tank for Christmas this year, which is something I’ve been wanting for a long time. It’s a 9 gallon tank, so it’s the perfect size for a betta. I am so grateful for her and this was such a thoughtful gift, I absolutely love it!

Today the travel ban got lifted in my town because of the blizzard, so we went out to get some gravel and plants for the tank. We spent this afternoon setting it up (and don’t worry, I used media from another tank to jump-start the cycle, and because I’m only adding one betta as of now, I’m not too worried about an ammonia spike, but I will be closely monitoring the parameters just in case). Of course, there is one baby from this spawn I know for sure deserves the privilege of living in this tank, and that’s everyone’s favorite, Ducky! I love this fish more than you could imagine, and I’m so glad I’m able to give him the opportunity to live in such a special tank. He’s absolutely loving it! I don’t want to bother him too much by taking pictures now because he’s still exploring his new home, but here’s a couple I got! I plan on adding a nerite snail, or maybe some neocardinia shrimp in there at some point, but for now Ducky has the place all to himself ♥

















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

If anyone is interested, I’m doing a giveaway for a fish out of this spawn! You can check it out here 😊


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Goldmoon said:


> You have no idea how much I love these babies. I find myself sitting beside their tank for long periods of time just watching them swim around, almost losing myself in their hypnotic colors and subtle interactions. It’s so calming I often lose myself in the little aquatic world before my eyes. Watching this spawn grow up has been one of my best experiences in all of my years of keeping fish. I am devoted to these guys in every possible way, and it’s one of the most amazing feelings to be able to watch them grow and develop. If you find yourself needing a break from the real world, or just want to watch some cute betta babies swimming around, here is a video (it’s only a couple of minutes long) you can check out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! They are absolutely precious.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> Oh my goodness! They are absolutely precious.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate that 😊


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

I come bearing bad news. After a 2 week struggle with a fin infection and dropsy, Aphrodite has sadly passed away. I did everything I could to try and treat her, but she only got worse as time went on. In a way, I’m glad she’s at peace and no longer in pain because the dropsy was truly taking a toll on her. It was really hard for me to watch her deteriorate so quickly, especially since she was such a healthy and active fish her whole life. This is truly devastating. I will choose to remember her as the striking fish she was in her prime, and not how she looked in her last days. Her legacy will live on in all of her beautiful babies, and it is my hope I can carry on her bloodline in upcoming generations of these babies. Swim in peace, beautiful girl 😢


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that! 

S.I.P Aphrodite, you won't be forgotten little one


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

S.I.P. Aphrodite, you will always be remembered as the stunning betta you were


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Goldmoon said:


> I come bearing bad news. After a 2 week struggle with a fin infection and dropsy, Aphrodite has sadly passed away. I did everything I could to try and treat her, but she only got worse as time went on. In a way, I’m glad she’s at peace and no longer in pain because the dropsy was truly taking a toll on her. It was really hard for me to watch her deteriorate so quickly, especially since she was such a healthy and active fish her whole life. This is truly devastating. I will choose to remember her as the striking fish she was in her prime, and not how she looked in her last days. Her legacy will live on in all of her beautiful babies, and it is my hope I can carry on her bloodline in upcoming generations of these babies. Swim in peace, beautiful girl 😢
> View attachment 1049427


 Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear this. She was absolutely beautiful. This is so sad. I’m so sorry for your loss. S.I.P. Aphrodite 💕


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that!
> 
> S.I.P Aphrodite, you won't be forgotten little one





Thebettabubble said:


> S.I.P. Aphrodite, you will always be remembered as the stunning betta you were





YogisMom said:


> Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear this. She was absolutely beautiful. This is so sad. I’m so sorry for your loss. S.I.P. Aphrodite 💕


Thank you all for the kind words, I really appreciate it. I really loved her, it was so hard to watch her become sick like that… dropsy is the worst. I feel so bad that I couldn’t do more, she will be very missed ♥


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.... S.I.P. Aphrodite... 😢


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

So, so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> So sorry for your loss.... S.I.P. Aphrodite... 😢





Rose of sharon said:


> So, so sorry for your loss!!!


Thank you guys ♥ she will be dearly missed


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Goldmoon said:


> Some pictures!
> 
> View attachment 1048300
> 
> ...


I would do a LOT to get my hands on some fishy baby from this spawn!!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> I would do a LOT to get my hands on some fishy baby from this spawn!!!


I will be selling them soon but unfortunately I can only ship within the US


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Goldmoon, im sorry to say this but PUT YOUR hand UP!!! *Your under arrest as no one is aloud to have betta's THIS CUTE!!!! (jk)*


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Also, very sorry on the loss of your stunning girl, Aphrodite.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> Goldmoon, im sorry to say this but PUT YOUR hand UP!!! *Your under arrest as no one is aloud to have betta's THIS CUTE!!!! (jk)*


Haha! Thank you 🤣


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Goldmoon said:


> Haha! Thank you 🤣


No problem. No harm in what's saying is true!


----------

